# "Screen On Time" Discussion



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Battery life is awesome and all, but I'd rather have a rom that will allow me to have both decent standby as well as screen on time. The most screen on time I have gotten was 2 hours and 14 minutes.

In this discussion I just ask that you put your screen on time and the Rom/Kernel/Radio combo that you're running.

I am running Gingerbread Rock with the latest LeanKernel (6.2) and Stock .19 radios. I get about 1.5 hours of screen on time.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just because person "A" setup gives them more screen on time. Doesn't mean you will get the same results. You want your screen on longer you have to take a hit on your battery life. Get a bigger battery or leave it plugged in. Either way you can't have both. The screen is one of the top battery users on the phone. Its basically a big light bulb.

You may not like what I said but you're setting yourself up for a big dissapointment.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

aosp or sense I get 4 hours of screen on time and charge once a day. Rezound battery gave me an extra 30 mins. clocked at 1ghz, only sync email every hour/half, weather every 1 or 2, minimize other syncs. NO 4G----> this is how I get good battery life.

running tshead now


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> aosp or sense I get 4 hours of screen on time and charge once a day. Rezound battery gave me an extra 30 mins. clocked at 1ghz, only sync email every hour/half, weather every 1 or 2, minimize other syncs. NO 4G----> this is how I get good battery life.
> 
> running tshead now


Yeah 4g sucks battery like crazy. I tend to leave it off anyway. Are you overclocked at all?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Better battery life will allow you to run in screen on for a longer amount of time. as you said, a setup that makes good use of resources in standby will get better battery life and allow you to run even resource heavy processes for a longer amount of time. running the backlight to light up the screen is a resource intensive process, and will eat up more battery than even consistent 4G data. using auto brightness or just the brightness you need can help lower the impact of having the screen on. Also, running in 3G and Wifi unless you need the speed of a 4G connection will save your battery. In general, the best thing to do is to optimize the way your system runs by finding a well built rom that you like and tweaking the kernel to provide your phone just what it needs to operate smoothly. Running the phone with a consistently high CPU min and max is unnecessary and a waste of resources. Use of an app like set cpu that allows you to set profiles for your CPU usage by process will provide great results if you take the time to configure it appropriately. Also, you can minimize battery consumption in standby by controlling the background data of apps and disabling what you feel are unnecessary app autostarts. Some apps are set by default to operate in ways that consume unnecessary data, like an email app that's set to check email every 15 minutes, or a news reader that is set to receive updates in the background as opposed to just updating your sources when you open the app. Taking control of your apps and their data consumption will boost your battery life by lowering data consumption in standby. In short, task killers and battery manager apps aren't necessary if you actually take the time to find and implement an efficient set up for your phone. I can regularly get 3-5 hours of screen time from my phone off of a full charge, including other usage for calls, texts, email, etc. Asking about a particular rom/kernel/radio setup is a waste of time imho, as miming someone else's set up doesn't ensure that that set up is the best for your phone or how you use it. Radio performance varies by individual device and geographical area. Some Thunderbolts don't like certain kernels, etc.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I don't mind taking a hit on battery life, as long as I get a decent amount of screen time. If I get a rom with really good standby times then that equals more screen time. I don't think I could be anymore disappointed with this phone, to be honest.Yeah 4g sucks battery like crazy. I tend to leave it off anyway. Are you overclocked at all?


No overclock, set at 1GHz. I don't really feel the need on aosp. also I keep my display at 25 unless outside.

FWIW I've had this phone for 15 months-- and It's had AOSP on it for about 10-11 of that. Currently Tshead.
I'm a speed/anti lag whore though. Any lag on a rom and I drop kick it.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Proof of everything I said before:









I'm only down to 35% battery off a single charge in the picture. I can get a few hours more of screen time too. Imoseyon GB kernel, .9 radios. Absolutely no airplane mode, 3G/ wifi all day. Few hours of poweramp, 30 minutes of calls, multiple emails and sms. Maximizing battery life and screen time is all about tweaking and tuning your setup, not so much about the Rom you run, I can get similar results or better from all of my DDs.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

That's pretty good quickdraw. I still think the tbolt battery life is miles better than the gnex. When I had the gnex, I NEVER got 3 hours screen on time. That was the general max even with the massive Dev community.

Are you using the extended battery?

Suppose if I stopped to try I could get about 3-4 hours screen on time. I always have a charger near so its never an issue. I am currently on Ascense 1.1 stock kernel.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bond32 said:


> That's pretty good quickdraw. I still think the tbolt battery life is miles better than the gnex. When I had the gnex, I NEVER got 3 hours screen on time. That was the general max even with the massive Dev community.
> 
> Are you using the extended battery?
> 
> ...


I had a nexus too for all of a week before I got rid of it and went back to the bolt. Granted, that's hardly enough time to experiment with a new device, but I could never keep a solid data connection and I think that the super amoled screen is battery killer. I also had the random reboots, and overall, just wasn't impressed.

To answer your question, yeah, extended battery. In the picture, I'm using accense v1.0, after switching to imo's kernel and doing some tweaks, I was getting a few days of life out of a single charge with the setup I had on v1.0 when I didn't abuse the screen time and had more moderate use lol. Haven't run 1.1 long enough to form any conclusions. That's why I like the bolt so much, the time I spent finding how to minimize my battery drains paid off huge.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------

